# Pregnant cat. First time owner



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Hi all. Lily is my first cat and was hoping for some advice. So she's pregnant ( missed spaying appointment and she got out and disappeared for a few weeks) . About 3 weeks ago I noticed her sides expanding and my friend who's an experienced cat owner confirmed the pregnancy. I've been able to see the kittens move for over a week and she has developed her mammary glands. I took her for a vet check last week and he was unsure of how far along she was so basically I'm hoping for some advice from you guys


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

This was lily a week ago


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry your girl missed her appointment to be spayed and of course as she was obviously calling at the time she would have disappeared to find a mate. So it is now got to the stage where you have kittens due any day. Movement is usually seen and felt around the 7th week and cats are generally pregnant for 9 weeks. Sadly a lot of vets don't have much idea about these things and are more concerned with preventing pregnancies - rightly so in the majority of cases too.
So, your girl should be having kittens within a week - two at the most. If you know the date of her missed appointment you may be able to work out roughly when kittens are due as I am assuming she mated during the few days she went missing. Take the middle date and add 65 days and you should be about right.
Your girl will need a quiet but accessible, draught free place. A cardboard box lined with fleece or sheeting will be good enough - towelling is okay but kitten claws can get caught up in the loops. She will be starting to look for suitable places herself very soon, I would think, so you need to encourage her to find a place suitable for you too as you will need to be able to get to her. Do not let her outside now as she may find somewhere outside. 
If she is still very young and quite small you need to keep a careful eye on her as she may not be developed enough to deliver kittens. I would suggest having your vet's phone number to hand. Most cats can and do give birth without any assistance or complications but it is better to be prepared.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply... To be honest the vet didn't really want to know, I have spoke to a different clinic since that appointment who are a lot more friendly . I have set up a nest for her In the utility room with news paper and old bed sheets... Today she is super affectionate . Her glands are large and her nipples have white crust on the end ( not sure of that's dried milk or dry skin) thanks so much for your reply. Lily is just over 1 but she's a small cat which is why I'm keen to gage a due date so I can be here for her. I stopped letting her outside about 2 weeks ago as I was afraid she may have them Somewere and hide them x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome! There is a sticky on this page which you might find helpful:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/what-you-need-in-your-cat-birthing-box.9523/page-3
Also you might find watching a few birthing videos on YouTube useful to know roughly what to expect.
The most important thing I think is that you don't let Lily out now until she is spayed. She may come back into call after the kittens are born, ask your vet how soon she can be done.
Good luck and you can always ask more questions on here if you have any concerns


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks moggie14... I fully intend on keeping Lily in until she's spayed... She has taken to hiding on chairs under kitchen table the past few days . I'm unsure if this is her nesting or not. I have set up a box but she ain't too interested lol... I watched a few videos on you tube and have been doing my homework , still very nervous but looking forward to havering the kittens here., she's very smal and vet thinks she's prob only carrying one or two babies x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all goes well, please do let us know how Lily gets on x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I sure will  thank you


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope she has a safe delivery x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes... She doing well and no sign of kitties yet..... They were very active in her belly lastnite, and her tummy was very hard. Hoping it's soon


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Can I ask a question, I have made a nest for my cat ( she doesn't seem to interested tho) lol for about the past week she has been going on the chairs underneath the kitchen table... She tries to fluff the seat covers even tho they are leather lol cud she possibly be nesting here ?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> <snip>
> The most important thing I think is that you don't let Lily out now until she is spayed. She may come back into call after the kittens are born, ask your vet how soon she can be done.
> <snip>


Excellent advice, many girls start calling again when their kittens are quite young, and ideally the kittens will be with you until they are 13 weeks, vaccinated and wormed. Hopefully you can also find a vet who will neuter them at that age, so there is no danger of their new owners missing a spay appointment. There is a sticky about vets who will early neuter, and you should be at least getting the vet costs covered when they are rehomed. Hope she is vaccinated, if not she can be done along with the kittens.

Also is your girl wormed recently? Roundworm is the issue as it can pass from mother to kittens in her milk.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She is wormed yes, just last week. The vet said there may only be one or two, if this is the case we will be keeping them and getting them all spayed wormed ( everything that needs to be done) also will be homes for kittens if mum has more than 2...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vets rarely get the number of kittens right... Also consider if she will want to keep her kittens around once they are old enough to leave - not all cats do.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I never thought of that being an issue  silly me, I assumed she would have liked that lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Unfortunately it's hard to tell at the time, partly because cats don't reach social maturity until in the region of 2-4 years, so you have a mother cat who herself is the equivalent of a teenager. If you keep kittens, bear in mind it might be tricky in time but of course it might not. Occasionally cats fall out to the degree that one of them has to be rehomed - that has happened to me twice, though breeding pedigree cats means I have entire females who can be a right PITA about other cats.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

The poor girl is now hiding in my sons wardrobe ... She looks frightened... I don't want to try and move her incase it distresses her... Could she be going there to possibly have the kittens? Have you ladies ever experienced this...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wardrobes are favourite places - it's fairly dark and quiet. I actually use the floor of my built-in wardrobe as a kittening area, lining it with puppy training pads and vet bed fleece. It's seen a few litters over the years :Cat
If you (and your son) are happy for her to use the wardrobe then I would leave her there. She may be concerned - as a first time mum she will have no idea really of what's happening. Some cats just want to be left alone to get on with things while others (mine definitely) want you to be with them throughout. 
If you do move her don't be surprised if she moves back into the wardrobe once the kittens are born.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply ... I'm going to leave her for the time being to see what happens...( she doesn't think much of the nest I made her so maybe she's picked her own) lol I first noticed her rounding over 3 weeks ago, and noticed kitten movement about a week ago so cud she be ready ? Vet didn't really have a cluue how far on her pregnancy was at check up lol


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Also there's a lot of grooming going on... Sorry to be constantly posting ... Keep getting mixed info from googling stuff so it's good to talk to people who have experienced it all first hand


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats Protection have an excellent leaflet on kittening:

http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/docu...ant_cats,_birth_and_care_of_young_kittens.pdf

She could have some time to go, some cats don't nest until almost about to deliver and others do it well in advance. My own girl preferred to kitten without me watching, at night, and very out of the way.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd keep a close eye on her. If she leaves the wardrobe perhaps try and line it as Lynn does, although don't be surprised if you do that then she changes her mind and goes somewhere else! I'm not sure about the grooming, is she washing her bits? I guess that could mean something.
Regarding the kittens, if she has a large litter consider rehoming the kittens in pairs. If an odd number perhaps keeping one kitten would be nice.
I hope she is doing ok and please do keep us posted of her progress x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I settle my girls in the bedroom a week or so before they are due, so they are comfortable and used to their birthing place - and so I can be sure they can have them in an appropriate place rather than wandering the house.
My girls are very bonded to me so I don't leave them alone to birth, which also helps to make sure all kittens are born successfully and all placentas are accounted for. 

If they were very active last night she shouldn't be far off, looks like a pot of bubbling, boiling water when they are moving down into position, quite different to usual kitten movement.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Today I noticed a bit of brown /reddy stuff on her vagina... I thought I felt kittens low down like under neath her bump if that makes sense... Kittens not active today x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any hour, any day now.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I think so orientalslave... She keeps getting up an lying on kitchen floor( she never does this) the tiles must be nice an cool... Barely any kitten movement and I've been watching like a hawk lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eek exciting! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if birth of kittens is imminent - hope everything goes well and she doesn't keep you up all night.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm hoping no news is good news and she DID keep you up all night to have her babies 
Everything OK? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Need advice... Are my dates wrong ? She started getting rounder 4 weeks ago... Mammarys full for a week and a half if not more and visible movement for a week and a half? Sure she's due soon right?


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Still got the little bits of dried up blood round her area... Rang vet to be on safe side... He says it all part of it x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Usually you can see/feel kittens moving at about seven weeks. A 'normal' pregnancy will last about 65 days but could be several days longer than that. You could have quite a few more days to wait. Your girl will change shape near the time of delivery as the kittens 'drop' but with only one or two babies that might not be particularly noticeable.

Try not to worry. Sometimes girls hang on to smaller litters for longer. When she is close to term you might see a slight discharge but even there, girls can differ. One of my girls always had a discharge five days before but was normal in other respects. If you can gently express a little milk from one of her teats, she probably only has up to 72 hours to go.

The more litters I had (about 40 in all) the more slight variations, although thankfully my girls tended to pop on day 66 or 65 days from the first day of mating.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The vet is right, she and/or her kittens aren't quite ready yet.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks... Read some real horror stories ( joys of google) would hate for anything to be wrong... Funny u should mention the change of shape... Noticed that this morning and thought it was weird lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad you've had some reassurance from the vet and PF members. I wouldn't have a clue :Shamefullyembarrased
I was hoping to share the impending birth with you on the forum but I go on holiday at 3am tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed in a week when I return the babies will have made their PF debut and all will be well with kits and mum. Sending lots of positive vibes and wish you all well xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for your lovely message... At this rate she will prob still be pregnant then haha oj hope u have a lovely holiday and hopefully the little ones have arrived by the time u get back x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Maria141 said:


> Thanks so much for your lovely message... At this rate she will prob still be pregnant then haha oj hope u have a lovely holiday and hopefully the little ones have arrived by the time u get back x


You're welcome hun, gutted I'm missing it! Xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

So still no kittens.. Mammarys full, kittens visable in tummy for 2 weeks. I saying that they are moving about all that much any more and Lilly seems very uncomfortable / restless . Keeps lying on tiles on kitchen floor( maybe cuz they are cooler) surely it can't be much longer for this girl .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Surprised she has gone so long since 'dropping'.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Me too... Was sure they would have been here at the weekend but no...


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't want to worry you but I had a cat in my rescue just two weeks ago who was exactly the same as yours. I knew she must have been overdue though for various reasons. Sadly by the time the vet intervened and did a c-section two kittens had died and the other only just survived. Her mammarys were full for well over a week and were starting to turn red and hot. She had what i thought was the mucus plug coming away around 10 days earlier but then nothing. I took her for a scan in the end as i was so concerned but the young vet decided that because there were no signs if distress at that point in the kittens or mom that he would prefer to leave her. I knew she needed them out but listened to the vet unfortunately. My girl kept lying on the cold tiles too as if to cool her teats down. I say go with your gut instincts and if you think something is wrong ask for a scan to be sure. I hope everthing is ok for them all and that you don't have the sad and very expensive outcome that i had x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your experience. That must have been awful for you and your girl. Lily is a small girl and It feels like she's pregnant for ages. She has had all the "markers" that indicate she's close eg full mammarys kitten movement for 2 weeks but no signs of labour at all. I rang a vet and they just said " she sounds close" but she has sounded close for a while, of no movement by tomo I am going to ring a diff vet for advice x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why ring a different vet? The advice you got before sounded right, that she 'was close'.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Sorry just being a worrier . Was afraid something may have been wrong. Just that she seems close for ages now but no labour. Although kittens are now back to moving and it's not like before... Like a Mexican wave in there ! Quite something to watch


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If the kittens are moving and she is OK then try not to worry. If you could remember the dates she was missing that might help pin down when she is due.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She was missing for a couple of weeks . I first noticed her nipples large around 4th April and noticed her growing out her sides on 15th April if that helps at all.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

We are just over 6 weeks from 4th April. Cat pregnancy is 65 days (approx) from first date of mating, and they 'pink up' at 3 weeks or so. However I suspect she was more than 3 weeks pregnant on 4th April, as enlargement follows pinking up.

Without knowing what dates she was away it's very hard to know what to do. If the vet intervenes and she's not as far on as she seems to be then you have a litter of premature kittens that probably won't survive, but if she's overdue then that's a different set of issues. If you can possibly remember what date she came back then that gives a 'latest due date' which is what you could do with right now.

Personally I would have had her spayed as soon as she reappeared.


----------



## ByrdX Cats (May 19, 2015)

Good luck . it certainly will succeed


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Maria141 said:


> It feels like she's pregnant for ages. She has had all the "markers" that indicate she's close eg full mammarys kitten movement for 2 weeks but no signs of labour at all. I rang a vet and they just said " she sounds close" but she has sounded close for a while, of no movement by tomo I am going to ring a diff vet for advice x


 I think there is cause for some concern now, Maria141. Presumably she was calling when she went missing so it is likely she got pregnant near the beginning of the two weeks' absence. A breeder friend of mine used to have frequent caesareans because her girls failed to enter the first stage of labour.Then her vet suggested her girls might require more calcium during pregnancy and this solved the problem. I am not sure what the answer would be this late in the pregnancy if this was the problem with your girl but if she is well over 70 days from the first week she was missing, I think a vet check would be a good idea. They might be able to calm your fears or they might suggest intervention.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Today she is very different. Extremely restless and covering up her food bowl like she's trying to hide her food. There is a dried up piece of something on her vagina... It's dark brown or red. Also her fur around hind legs was damp In parts earlier although I can't be sure of why that was. Spoke to vet who said that all sounds like normal pre labour behaviour and to keep a close eye for contractions. He said if no change by tomo I can take her in for further check up .


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Also when she was grooming her area her vagina looked to be "pulsating"


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like she will have them very very soon. Good luck and hopefully everything will be absolutely fine x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I can also see some clear discharge on examination just at the tip


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Maria141 said:


> Today she is very different. Extremely restless and covering up her food bowl like she's trying to hide her food. There is a dried up piece of something on her vagina... It's dark brown or red. Also her fur around hind legs was damp In parts earlier although I can't be sure of why that was. Spoke to vet who said that all sounds like normal pre labour behaviour and to keep a close eye for contractions. He said if no change by tomo I can take her in for further check up .


She is probably starting thank goodness. The dampness was probably where she has cleaned herself after her waters breaking. This is noticeable in some but not all cats. You need to keep an eye on her from now on. She will probably be fine.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Hi all. So nothing yet. Lily's behaviour is same as yesterday. A bit restless but no contractions as yet and no more discharge . She's going for a check up today. The vet mentioned that although they predict she's having a small litter , the kittens she's carrying could be very big so he just wants to give her a once over.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Still nothing. My friend called lastnite for a coffee . She's had a few litters in her time. She looked at Lilly and was very shocked that she's still pregnant. This morning she spend sometime scratching at her nesting box which she's never done so I suppose that's a step forward and she's currently lying beside me grooming herself


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you go to the vet in the end? Is there any chance you can remember what date she finally reappeared?


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Vet cancelled her appointment yesterday but he rang me to talk about her over the phone and rearranged her appointment for the evening clinic. He wants to check the kittens size and he suspects there are few but they may be big in size so were going in at 5.30 for her check. He said he highly doubts there will be anything wrong as he's only see 1 cat c section in all the time. Knowing poor Lilly she will be number 2 . I hope for her sake she is able to do this without vet intervention. Poor girl looks so fed up


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It does sound as if Lilly is in early labour and I hope all goes well for her. She may even have them before you can get to the vet appointment this afternoon. I am surprised that your vet has only seen 1 c section though. One of my girls had two herself before I had her spayed after the second. And I know that Catsgalore - who runs a rescue - has had several cats that have needed surgery. Most of the time cats can and do give birth quite easily but it can go wrong.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is he planning an ultra sound to check the kittens size? Might be a bit stressful for her

Are the kittens active? Have they moved down towards the exit?

I'd be worried about infection with the discharge/dried blood happening since the 13th


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

My last c-section two weeks ago went through all thesame signs and eventually when she went into labour it was too late to save two of her kittens :'( We have had four c-sections in the last 7 weeks, 3 of which were in 6 days!!! What makes your vet thinks she only has a few if he hasn't seen her? I really hope she and the kittens are ok. From what you've been saying I would be concerned personally. Fingers and paws are crossed here for everything to go smoothly x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

If I'm going to be honest I don't really think he gave a crap .... I shouldn't say that tho. I'm keeping a very close eye on her. Her appetite seems to have dropped although it did that last week and returned . I hope it happens soon . My friend couldn't get over the size of her and her mammaries...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you have another vet you can contact? I would be concerned if it was one of my girls - though with breeding I would know the date kittens were due which does take some of the worry out it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this was Heidi the day before the c-section. her teats were huge and getting red and hot. This was because she was overdue and the kittens weren't around to take the milk away


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Omg now I'm getting worried again. Yes I know another vet. There's 2 others in my town. I feel like I'm being palmed off by my own vet who was fantastic when I had my dog but not so good with my cat. I feel very irresponsible that I don't know dates she got out. It was a 3 week period so couldn't be sure exact date of mating . Kittens were moving this morning. I'm just ringing this other vet and am taking no more excuses. I want my girl seen and if nothing's wrong then all the better


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Try to think of the first date she was missing as that is likely to be when she got caught. She would have gone looking for a tom to mate with. go with your gut instincts. Have you got a decent photo of her and her teats too. It will give us an idea. Please don't let the vet fob you off. I went along with the fact that the kittens and heidi weren't in distress when she had the scan but it only takes a short amount of time for that to change. I will always insist from now on if i 'know' in my heart that things are wrong


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Ok this pic doesn't do her size any justice but u can get an idea


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Another pic of her


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

They do look quite red. Do they appear large all around the teat? Heidi's felt like almost the size of golf balls and i could feel it up her sides not just around her teats if you understand what i mean. I would really get her seen due to the discharge, teats, size etc everything you have been saying sounds like Heidi


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Maria141 said:


> Another pic of her


Her teats don't look as red in this one


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I've rang the other vet. They are seeing her this afternoon an they were so much more empathetic . Seeing little bits of kitten movement but nothing in comparison to what was the mexican wave yesterday an the day before


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Best of luck and make sure you tell them everything about the discharge etc. I hope you are able to get back to us later with good news xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Me too  thank you again for your very helpful advice xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

good luck with Lilly. I do hope she is okay and I'm sure no one wanted to worry you unduly. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

No not at all... I'm glad of honest opinions in fact... Better safe than sorry... Just back from vets . Lilly wasn't in the mood for co operating mind u lol she reassured me all is ok with her and it could happen anytime between now and the next few days. She said I was right to get her checked out purely because of her size and age. She reckons it's a small litter too but couldn't be 100% as lily didn't want to be annoyed lol if no movement by Monday I'm to take her back. I just want to thank you for all your help and info so far guys. It's been very helpful and re assuring xxx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She also said as long as discharge isn't green or foul smelling were ok. Just a pre labour thing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Maria141 said:


> No not at all... I'm glad of honest opinions in fact... Better safe than sorry... Just back from vets . Lilly wasn't in the mood for co operating mind u lol she reassured me all is ok with her and it could happen anytime between now and the next few days. She said I was right to get her checked out purely because of her size and age. She reckons it's a small litter too but couldn't be 100% as lily didn't want to be annoyed lol if no movement by Monday I'm to take her back. I just want to thank you for all your help and info so far guys. It's been very helpful and re assuring xxx


I think many of us will be as relieved as you when Lilly finally decides to pop. I do hope she does not wait until Monday.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I know lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

How are things this morning? Hopefully things are progressing nicely now


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Hi cats galore  thanks for writing . Her food dish is still full , she's made an awful mess with her litter tray from digging and is currently hiding under the kitchen table lol so hopefully this is all progress. Really rooting for her to have them before Monday.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Maria and Lily - oh and hi to everyone following this thread 
I can't believe your poor girl still hasn't popped! I honestly thought it would happen whilst I was away. Really pleased to hear the vet says she is doing OK and looking forward to news of the impending birth.
Sending lots of 'get pushing' vibes lol xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Hi moggy14... And to think I was joking when I said she will prob still be pregnant when u get back.. Lol so glad there's nothing wrong with her. The new vet is lovely and has cats of her own . I just put out the wet food for Lilly thinking maybe she has gone off her biscuits but no. Not interested. I really hope that's a sign


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Maria141 said:


> Hi moggy14... And to think I was joking when I said she will prob still be pregnant when u get back.. Lol so glad there's nothing wrong with her. The new vet is lovely and has cats of her own . I just put out the wet food for Lilly thinking maybe she has gone off her biscuits but no. Not interested. I really hope that's a sign


I hope it's a sign too, fingers crossed today is the day xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has she had any loose stool? Girls often have a 'clean out' before labour begins. Have you settled her into one room with her birthing box so she knows where to go and feels comfortable?


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Her litter tray was very full this morning plus she had really dug it out more than usual. She is wandering between under the table and the sofa in my kitchen. I have the door open into the utility room where her nest is. ( although I don't think she sees that as her nest, never really payed much attention to it) can I ask how long a cat will go off her food before you see visable signs of labour? You would swear it was me having the kittens the way I'm going on lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you can give her another nest in a room she likes being in. Some cats want to hide away to deliver, others want their paw held. I found a large cardboard box with flaps that closed and a small hole cut in one end worked really well - I put washable bedding in. As time went on I kept cutting it down, initially so I could slide it under the sideboard and then so the kittens could get out once they were getting interested. I had it in my living room so they grew up with all the normal stuff of life going on round them. When I say large, it was approx. a couple of feet long and a foot wide, maybe 10 inches tall. I could open the flaps to see what was going on but mostly I left them shut. I will try to find a photo of it.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks orientalslave . I had been wondering this week of she was holding off because she didn't like her nest. I'll get right on that now


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Guys she was just pacing around and starting making this funny noise like she was talking to me. Next thing she starts throwing up everywhere. Rang vet they said that that's not uncommon


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope she is OK - at least you have a nice vet at the end of the phone. Keep us posted and good luck xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

My faith in vets has been restored . A diff vet from the new practise I'm at rang me back this morning asking that I take lily back in yo check there's no infection after the vomiting . He gave Lilly a full examination and she was much more willing today. Temp was normal. He was shocked as he was sure it wud be low. All is well with my kitty San he commented on how hide she is. 4 kittens at least he said which was much diff to what other vets predicted.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update hun. How is she doing now? x


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She settled now  he gave me some special food that will be easier on her stomach and a pro biotic... She's back to lying under the table but is content so I'm happy  x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's good news, you must be relieved x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad you've found a vet that you have some confidence in - it really does make a difference if you are concerned. I hope there will be kittens on this thread before much longer :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Off to bed now, hope all is well during the night. Hugs to you and Lily xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Contractions and discharge started


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Omg guys I'm so nervous


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey hun I'm here but not much help with the technical side, sorry :Shamefullyembarrased
What is she doing, lying down or pacing about? Just sit quietly with her and observe. Give us a running commentary if you like - I'm sure others will be along shortly to support you xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She's really calm which I'm surprised about... Lying on my sofa in kitchen and not for moving... I put some sheets under her . Contractions every few mins now ... Thanks moggie14. Can't believe she's finally in labour lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hooray! Nor me! Sounds like she is doing just fine bless her. And a good time of day to give birth too.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

She's passing a bubble now... ( I assume it's her waters)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since she's in active labour you should have a kitten pretty soon as in 30 minutes or so from contractions starting. Watch that a placenta arrives for each kitten, watch to see that she breaks the sac - if not you will have to do it. Ditto the cord. If you have to break the cord use clean fingernails and crush it which stops bleeding, cutting makes it bleed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maria141 said:


> She's passing a bubble now... ( I assume it's her waters)


The first kitten should be in the bubble. Each kitten has it's own bubble, set of waters & placenta.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Kitten 1 is here


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant! Is Mum doing what she needs to do? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Kitten 2 is here and yes she is being fantastic xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless her - Go Lily! What colour are the kits? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

They look to be grey and white like her so far... Does anyone know when they should start nursing ? Xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No idea hun - maybe when she's finished? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I can see at least one more still moving around in there xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How's she doing now? Any more births? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

No, starting to get worries cuz def saw more movement xxx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

sometimes they have a break between horns, as long as shes not having contractions or pushing she should be fine. get the kittens nursing it brings on labour. x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is she still pushing? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I think number 3 is coming


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

And he's here xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well done Lily xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Number 4 is here  xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow! The vet thought 4? Wonder if she has finished xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I know... I wondering the same thing myself.... He said yesterday she was massive and the was at least 4... She's being so good god love her xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you had her since a kitten? If not I'm wondering if she has had kittens before xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

No this is her first time... Had her from 10 weeks I think xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Obviously just a natural mum then bless her. All done? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I think so ... No more contractions... Just making up a clean box for her then going to switch them over into it xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw lovely. I hope everything continues to go well and the kittens nurse ok. Remember to weigh them every day xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Not a great pic but thought of post it anyway cxx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Better pic of mum nursing


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely photo - Mum looks very relaxed and the kittens look a good size! xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

I know I never expected them to be quite so big. I just want to take this time to thank everyone on here for all your advice and keeping me reassured through this  what a lovely bunch of guys you are xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You and Lily have done very well and I'm thrilled I could share with you xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Maria141 said:


> I know I never expected them to be quite so big. I just want to take this time to thank everyone on here for all your advice and keeping me reassured through this  what a lovely bunch of guys you are xxx


Thank goodness they are here at last, Maria141. Some of us were getting quite worried but Lilly knew best! I always used to love the first three weeks, just watching them and letting Mum do all the work. As soon as they start becoming mobile and need weaning, then your turn comes. It can be very time consuming but 4 is just the right number. My girls used to be very keen on big litters of 6 and 7. The bigger the litter, the madder the babies.

Congratulations Lilly. Enjoy your babies.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you so much... It's so funny watching the little characters already xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Maria and Lilly :Cat She looks like a natural mum :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope mum and babies are still doing well. I think you deserve a big glass of vino tonight for holding your nerve so well for Lilly xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

So pleased everything turned out well. Congratulations on the new arrivals. Now take a minute to relax  before you know it you'll have little paws charging around everywhere


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Lol thanks ladies ... And yes, Iv the vino on stand by for tonight lol lily being amazing . 2 boys and 2 girls


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Maria141 said:


> Lol thanks ladies ... And yes, Iv the vino on stand by for tonight lol lily being amazing . *2 boys and 2 girls*


Ah just perfect. Looks like two of the kittens are tabby? I love tabbies xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Yes 2 are tabby, one is grey and white and they other is grey but with tabby markings if that make sense xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If the tabby markings on the grey (correct term is blue) without white are faint they will probably fade over time, otherwise you have a blue tabby.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maria141 said:


> No this is her first time... Had her from 10 weeks I think xxx


Glad all went well, but very much hope this is her last litter. Not sure if you know, but she can some into call and get pregnant again while she is nursing so you need to keep her in until she is spayed.


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

Wow a blue tabby...  I'll put up a proper pick of them all later xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maria141 said:


> Wow a blue tabby...  I'll put up a proper pick of them all later xxx


Maybe a blue tabby!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love all tabbies but a blue one would be lovely xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey hun, how's the little family today? xx


----------



## Maria141 (May 10, 2015)

So far so good. Mum eating well today and babies very active in the nest climbing on each other.  so so cute xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless them. Pleased Mum is well xx


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

You can always go your local vet to assure. Anway, if she's really pregnant, you have to prepare a comfortable place for her to give birth when the time comes.


----------

